# Unusual 1957 A/FX Corvette



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

I have been in the hobby for several years, and have never seen another one of these. This is obviously an Aurora or Tomy body. I have the opposite red with white coves and top. Any thoughts?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't find the car in my notes from years ago...and I'm pretty sure TOMY never did a 57 Vette.

PS: She is a pretty one, I hope she cleans up, show us pictures when she's in her prom dress.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Very cool. My first thought is a JL car, but I don't have any of the JL cars to compare it too. Can you take a picture of the inside of the body for us please?

Tom


----------



## N.H. Norman (Jan 19, 2004)

It does look like an Aurora, not JL.

Could it be a repaint?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Early body ... roof from a .... ? hmmmmmmm


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm guessing Dragula, I believe he did a lot of resin repops. The glass looks black with the top painted??? RM


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

If I had to guess, Bad Dawg


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I Love old Corvette's and collect them Specifically. BUT, I've never seen one like that ?! My First instinct is to say- It's Not Aurora ! (unless it's a re-paint?)


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- One of the reasons I said it WASN'T an Aurora, is because the interior and driver are not painted. And I do not think Aurora would have released it like that, maybe Johnny Lightning would- but not Aurora.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
If it is a repaint they did a good job, the lines are pretty good not much bleed threw either.
I'd like to see the inside as well, either way you have a nice find were did you get it
Pay-Bay, you can see all kinds of weird thing on there, you guys know what I mean, right, thanks a bunch for showing your mystery ride.

gt40


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Doh, I forgot about RRR. Phil had those available in different colors also, came with a clear top and chrome bumper...some paint/assembly required... Here's one molded in black, so I'm guessing it's just a nice reproduction you have, could be wrong also...RM


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

I just received it. If it is a reproduction, it was done many years ago. The white is molded plastic. It is not resin. I will shoot a photo of the underside. It cleaned up very well. Wondering if it was a prototype that escaped Aurora. The red is hand painted, but the windows and bumpers are Aurora parts. I compared them with the red '57 I also own.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

look at the melt marks where the bumpers attach to the body, you can tell an original vs. a resin pretty easy.


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey Rick,
I sent you a private message.

Thanks Tom


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

Received. Replied.


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

RCMP in hot pursuit!:



















Side by side with the common Aurora A/FX red/white '57 Coupe:










No Aurora part number or other identification:










Johnny Lightning on left to compare to the other two. Totally different:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

It looks very nice, but it's not an aurora like I first mentioned. There are ways to *test if it's Resin, which I think it is. It's a Very GOOD Resin Repop if it is, so it probably came from one of the 3 better Resin re-poppers.
To test if resin, use some Testors liquid cement(3502), and apply a liberal amount to the underside somewhere(like that ground down center portion), and keep wetting and brushing that area, and see if it starts melting those Grind marks, if it DOES, it's ABS Plastic, if it doesn't melt it, it's probably resin?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> It looks very nice, but it's not an aurora like I first mentioned. There are ways to *test if it's Resin, which I think it is. It's a Very GOOD Resin Repop if it is, so it probably came from one of the 3 better Resin re-poppers.
> To test if resin, use some Testors liquid cement(3502), and apply a liberal amount to the underside somewhere(like that ground down center portion), and keep wetting and brushing that area, and see if it starts melting those Grind marks, if it DOES, it's ABS Plastic, if it doesn't melt it, it's probably resin?


could it be from "Playing-Mantis" era (???) 
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

Who was reproducing them in the mid 80's, when this car was reportedly placed in storage?


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

The hood was melted in place. If this was resin, that would not be possible, correct?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Rick she cleaned up nice. So pretty she got a Police escort to the Prom.

Any way who ever made it doesn't really matter, it's a good looking ride.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

OK Rick, you have a point with the melted Hood studs, so it must be ABS plastic, right ? Hmmmm.... I wonder if American Line repopped a few from the original molds ?

Of course.....it just coulda' been a Factory Test shot that got away, and someone finished and detailed it up ?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Rick what you need to do is ship it to me for safe keeping......I'll keep it safe in the display case.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> OK Rick, you have a point with the melted Hood studs, so it must be ABS plastic, right ? Hmmmm.... I wonder if American Line repopped a few from the original molds ?
> 
> Of course.....it just coulda' been a Factory Test shot that got away, and someone finished and detailed it up ?


You probably were right on your 1st guess R3. The car was molded with the hood intact, So you still have the melt marks....


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

This car has a separate hood, and is plastic. I've worked with resin, and this is not it. Other than the lack of numbers, and the ground away area underneath the driver, this is identical to the well known common red version.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Test piece that got into the wild maybe?


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

That's my thoughts on this car...


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

AFXRICK said:


> Other than the lack of numbers....


No numbers was the first thing I noticed.

Anyway, a very nice car.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*concur*



oneredz said:


> Test piece that got into the wild maybe?


I have to agree.
there were a lot of items that were taken home by employees and/or dumpstered and recovered that were never intended for release.
interesting piece.
congratulations


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

alpink said:


> I have to agree.
> there were a lot of items that were taken home by employees and/or dumpstered and recovered that were never intended for release.
> interesting piece.
> congratulations


You're more than right there Al ...... I have/had a few of those items. I can't imagine what I would have been making for myself if I worked in that plant.


----------

